# new to this site



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

hi. new to the site


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Pam, I am new too. Welcome. Hope you find comfort here. God bless, freesong


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Welcome, hope we all can help what ever way we can......


----------

